# Wild Squeak-a-Bug's close call with Traffic



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 

Golly, to-days little Squeak-a-Bug...

I was driving on a very busy street, two lanes each way, with a center lane for turns...and, speeding along 45 ish with people passing me, I glimpse just a hint of some little thing on the ground just on the yellow lines which distinguish the left travel lane from the center turn lane...

I keep driving, but it bothers me, "Was 'that' by any chance a very young Pigeon? It had seemed featureless, but...I turn around, drive back, get close to it, and seeing better, I think, 'Nahhhh, its something, but not a Bird...then I walk over closer, cars really screaming by fast, and sure enough! it IS a little Squeaker!

So, I scoop him up, climb back into the old Step Van, and proceed to the Post Office where I had some packages to ship.

Anyway, how in the heck he ever got "there" I have no idea...

He has a limp left Leg, otherwise seems fine...was hungry and thirsty but made a few poops from a not too long before mom-and-dad feed...so...

I decided just to put him in the front of my shirt, to one side, so my body could comfort him and keep him warm, so, for an hour, I s---l---o---w---l---y proceed throug he line at the Post Office, every now and then gently patting or snuggleing him through my shirt, and eventually I realized that this might look a little odd, someone with a strange 'lump' to one side of their stomach, just above their belt, who occasionally gently pats or caresses the 'lump'...

Lol...

Oh well, I did get some almost 'looks' but I spose no one wanted to be too obvious about it.

Got him home then, set him up on a heating pad, then, in a tray on a soft towell on the small Sharpening room where I have hours of Work to do, so he could be close and see me being close by and so on...he seems very happy and glad his ordeal of earlier is done with...gave him some tepid Water drinks...and later, some formula feeding time which he really enjoyed.

A totally darling little Pigeon...

I'll see about an image later tonight sometime.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Phil! Congrats on another wonderful save. I'll look forward to the pics when you can!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Phil, that was a close call for the both of you and glad that you both
tap-danced your way out of it. H/she was probably tickled to death to hang
out in your shirt at the PO for an hour 'cause it sure beats the previous location. Look forward to the pics.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Anyway, how in the heck he ever got "there" I have no idea...
> Phil
> Las Vegas



Hi Phil, 

Talk about a close call and this was very keen intuition on your part to back for a second look!

I think that when young pigeons or birds are found in unlikely locations like this, it's probably the work of crows. They will carry them off to eat elsewhere and probably drop some due to the prey wiggling or squirming in their beak. The traffic then likely prevented the crow from returning to collect his meal. 

Of course I don't know if this was the case for sure in this situation, but I do believe that this could explain a number of situations were baby birds are found in places they shouldn't be.

Good luck with this little baby


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Poor little guy! Such a harsh world out there but, oh, well, he's certain to become spoiled now.

I wonder if that left leg is broken? They sure can act limp when they are.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great rescue Phil. Lucky little guy.
Hope he is doing well and looking forward to pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil,

Great save WOW!  It is a good thing you came along when you did. I hope the leg is just sprained.

Now, we want pictures!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you so much, Phil. You are definitely "guardian angel" to this little kid.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, you old softie. Good job.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

*Doing well...! Eating 'like-a-Horse'...*

Lol...

Morning all...

Well, he is doing well.

Looked like some Canker going on, so I got him started on some meds for that.

Brought in a tiny bowl of small to medium Seeds yesterday evening, and he did some very tentative little touching of them with the tip of his Beak, then he'd look at me, and I'd say, "You just peck those Seeds now, and I guarantee you, you will like them!"

You know how this goes...so, he does some little light sort of 'pecks', but does not open the tip of his Beak, so all it does is move the seed a little.

I 'peck' too of course, useing my finger tips like Tweezer ends, lifting Seeds, dropping them...he gets a little wound up, making those charming soft honking soudns and peeping, then, sure enough, he pecks one and gets it. 

This was SO cute! He did that, looked at me and looked so vivd and expectant, so I gave lots of praise and sounds of encouragement, and he did it again, then again...softly 'preening' their Crop with a fingertip also seems to somehow help them in this stage of discovering 'pecking', so I did some of that too.

then, I'd say, "Try that little green one there on the left..." and sure enough he'd get that one, then look at me.

I'd say, "Get that little white Safflower one, there top center...'bam' he'd get that one.

...we did that for quite a few seeds, where I'd say which one to get, and by golly he'd nail it.

Anyway, he was very proud of himself and happy with this and we just hung out doing that off and on between my Grinding work spells, two feet away.

Leg seems sprained to me, he can raise it and one time tried to scratch the side of his head on that side with that Leg and almost did it...so, not-a-break I don't think. Seemed way 'limp' yesterday, so, some improves there it seems just overnight.

He uses his Wing on that side if he wants to move over or move to the edge of the cloth to poop. Sort of stands on the good Leg, puts his Wing out, steadies himself, takes a sort of small heavy step, then repeats...

Pretty slow and tedious, but that is his method, and it works in it's way of course.

Eating like-a-Horse this morning, just "bam-bam-bam-bam-bam" Seed after Seed, even the small dried Peas.

I just let him spend the night there in the grinding room ( well from 3:00 a.m. when I called it a night, to about 9:00 a.m. when I got back to Work in there) where I have a space heater that does not make the Air any worse, but I will bring him out into his Warm-Cage in another day or two so he can be near the ambient other Birds in here.

I figured he would like the approximate Peace and Quiet ( grinding noises are not too bad at all in there, ) and me being close as I did my Grinding Work so we could visit and he could feel there was someone 'there' and so on...seems like the right thing to do and he liked it, too.

Poops comeing through just fine and he learned to Drink out of a Tea Cup right away also, so long as I have my finger tips on his Beak sides anyway...soon he will not need that detail of course.


Best wishes everyone!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

*Images at Fokti*

...a couple images made this morning...

Let me know if the link works alright...

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/december-13th-squea/


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's really a cute youngster, Phil .. and a pretty smart one too to be able to peck on command and get the right seed! Obviously, the link worked or wouldn't have been able to view the pictures.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go, Phil! We're going to have to start calling you "Eagle Eye"! Tucking him into your shirt took care of item one on the checklist - warm 'em up. 

Baby bird thoughts: "Ackk!! Scarey!! Loud noises!! Huge things rushing by!! Cold!! Really scarey!!!" (scoop) "?!? Hmm, quieter, warm. Feels safe and secure." (later) "Water, nice. Warm food - yum! Ahh, now I can relax and catch some baby zzzz's." Merry Christmas, baby bird!

You have an amazing connection to the birds. Not surprising that the baby bird would follow your lead regarding which seed to try next. Please extend my congratulations on his new-found skills!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Only you, Dr. Doolittle, only you. I would expect nothing less from you than you have the little one safe and sound in your shirt waiting in the PO line!

He's a cutie! So glad to hear he's coming along well! Sending HUGS and SCRITCHES to you both!   

Of course, you now have to update us on his development - just when you thought it was safe to slack off on the postings!  

The BESTEST HOLIDAY WISHES !!

From:
Shi
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, after seeing how young he really is I believe you need to name him Lucky or something like that. Wonder how in the world he got where he did. He looks really sweet and overall pretty healthy. His feathers look shiny. 

You did good and I hope his leg continues to improve.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That baby was given to you..... probably for Christmas.

This little bird will be just fine now.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little doll baby! I'm so glad she is in your capable hands, and she has probably found a place in your heart too!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thank you for rescuing the squeaker ^_^

now you have a new pet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some of them learn to eat so easily and others are almost hopeless, sometimes. This littlun's gonna' be all right!

Pidgey


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aw, what a sweet little face! How _did_ that tiny guy get into the street? 

Thank goodness you turned back, Phil! Either that squeaker was telepathically calling you for help, or he was really really lucky... or maybe a little of both. What a wonderful holiday blessing!

So glad to hear he's happy & hungry, and apparently a very fast learner! It sure sounds like you're having fun together!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


What a joy he is...

Poops are plentyful and as of today, looking 'normal' now, after three days on Ronidazole ( as I could not find my Metronidazole nor my Berimax, which I think got put into storage accidently somehow...)

He has a wonderful attitude and just wiggles like-a-Puppy whenever I do a little social time and preen-time and offer a drink of tepid Water-time and so on.

Eating very well, getting even the 'large' dried Peas now. He seems to eat sensibly, too, just keeping himsefl 'full' but not over-stuffed, but I have been carfeul on how much Seed he has access to...and I see he paces himself nicely just to stay topped-off.

Of course, he prefers to eat if I am there, so I visit also to make sure he is eating plenty, and he likes eating best, with some company.

Sprained Leg seems to be getting better every day, and gaining mobility even in the foot a little bit now, which is prettay darned fast for something like that.

He's set up in a warm-Cage now, in the front room, where ambient others are near or around anyway...

I added another picture of him sitting in his Towell do-nut and looking uite content.

Soon as his Leg is well, I will start bringing him out and being with him outside where he can peck and rub elbows with the wild feral others of the outdoors flock, and generally letting him move into free rove in here. For now though, I do not want him taxing that Leg, so, in the warm-Cage he will stay but for some occasional lap-time visits when I am on the Computer.

Yeeeeesh, cold-ish and overcast here today, and I should make myself a nice 'warm-cage' really, for days like this!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Phil. It sure sounds like all is going well with this youngster. S/he really is a cutie. The weather is yucko here too .. the expected storm hit at about 4:30, and we're supposed to get 1-2 inches of rain from it. Give that little cutie a scritch from me!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye, I have felt chilled all day...

Yeeeeeesh, drizzleing here now too!

I have him on the pull-out in my Office Desk front at the moment...

And, I just NOW remembered to add his to-day picture, and so I made another one also for the little 'fotki' Album.

As I was typeing in the captions, he stood up on his 'good' Leg, pooped a perfect little 'roller' onto the Computer Mouse ( and with a little coaxing, it 'rolled' right on off too..! ) then did a beautiful Wing flapping excercise...while the injured Leg was 'just' touching the ground with the extended Toes...

Brought him his little Seed Dish now too, and he is softly 'honking' and squeaking and pecking like a champ...

How nice...


The day I found him...and each day since, I have gone back looking for a possible sibling...but, have seen nothing...

Still a mystery to me how he ever got where he was...

He just now seemed to want 'something', so, I put my hand over him to be like 'sitting' on him, and he quieted right down and went to sleep...hard typeing with just one's left hand though...so, thats it for now...


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Phil - I think you have brought the term, "spoiled," to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL!

What a lucky pij!

Sounds like all is going well!

We are next for the weather CA is having and some of what you are experiencing, I think. Maybe tomorrow. From 70s to 50s in 24 hours...*SIGH*

HUGS & SCRITCHES TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ...He just now seemed to want 'something', so, I put my hand over him to be like 'sitting' on him, and he quieted right down and went to sleep....
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Phil, you do an incredible job of understanding what is needed and supporting the birds in your care! I've learned so much reading your comments. Thank you for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, the latest pictures are so good. You really have a way with these little ones and I am so glad his leg is getting better. He probably just bruised it falling from his nest. I loved the picture of him in his warm nest, looking like a little king on his soft towels.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the pics of your new found baby, s/he's such a doll too. Best of luck with your spoiled holiday guest


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just saw the pics you posted, Phil. What a sweet baby you have there. He looks so happy and content.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Well...his Leg has really improved fast the last few days, and he is walking on it and climbing with it and so on...

But, I now think it had been broken way before I had found him, and was mostly healed on his own already.

Now that he is useing it instead of holding it up, I see that when he stands or walks it is not lined up right, and points somewhat outward, but this was not at all nooticable previously when it was held up...so...my guess is that it had been broken somehow, and healed up a little crooked.

For all I know, maybe he had a bad fall when much younger, and had somehow survived on the ground with mom and dad feeding him, till he wandered way out into the street where I had found him...

Either way, it sure amazes me...

He is cheerful, happy, sweet disposition, loves to eat of course, and likes Social Times.

I will start bringing him out to peck with the outside Ferals tomorrow I suppose...which I am sure he will enjoy...so, lets hope for a Sunny Day for his outside social foray...!


Best wishes every one!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Phil,

"A pigeon and a mouse", what a nice photo!  He is a very lucky guy and even seems to know it!  More photos please!

Suz.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Phil,

Nice job with this little guy, things are sounding good.

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all..!

Well, yesterday, Christmas Day in fact, he deided to try his Wings for the first time I know of. 

I had him on the pull-out Typewriter or whatever thing my old desk has on each side...so, him there ona cloth just to hang out while I did Computer things, and at some point he has the look and the little false-starts of a Pigeon who is about to take off...!

And, he takes off..! But, it does not happen for him, and he just goes "down" to the floor, where I then scoop him up and put him bak on the little pull-out deal.

And, not long later, he has that same "look" again, and, this time by golly, he does it!

He takes off, flies slightly upward so his destination is reached perfectly!

This was about two feet higher and four feet horizontally from his take ogg point. He seemed really happy, and I of course offered a good deal of praise and admirations and congratulations, and let him explore the area he landed on for a while.

And, he did the same to-day also...so, those little Wings!

They are-a-Happennin' now...!

Had also taken him out a few times to graze Seeds with the Feral others of the Out-Door Flock while I hovered to keep en eye on things, and he seemed right at home in no time, not nervous or unsure at all. Might be from being amid the indoor ones here, with all ther antics and so on, that the 'Wild' out-door ones seemed like old Hat...so, thats good..!

At one point something spooked the Wild-Feral Flock and they all took off in an explosion of Wings and dust and so on, and he stood there trembleing a moment, then ran over to me where I scooped him up and held him against my chest where we looked "up" and looked around and silently tried to find or figure out what all the fuss was about, till we gave up, and the others returned and everyone was happily grazing again...where he of course joined them for a little while longer till we went back in.

Might have been a Cat...there have been two feral Cats, beautifull young ones comeing around lately, and they are stealthy, too...


Best wishes all...!

Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for the update, Phil! Squeaks-a-Bug sounds like he is coming along just fine!

Bet you will be sad to "let him go!" I'm sure he will stay close by, though! 

Keep those updates comin'!

Hugs to ALL...


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Squeaks-a-Bug*



TerriB said:


> Phil, you do an incredible job of understanding what is needed and supporting the birds in your care! I've learned so much reading your comments. Thank you for sharing your experiences.


Phil,

Just slowly catching up on some missed posts and missed threads. Ditto what TerriB said. Fantastic! Merry Christmas, late, and happy holidays, and the best of the new year to you and all your pidgies. 

Larry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the successful test flights! Here's to much more safe flight time!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhh, thank you mr squeaks, Larry, Terry...all...


Yup, he's got "WINGS"...! And he's learnin' how-to-use-'em...

Had his feed bowl on the bed earlier, for him to hang out there amid the rumpled blankets and so on...safer that way really, because no one else is interested in 'that' area to make contentions over...

Anyway, one of the Doves lands, and starts pecking Seeds, and little one was like four feet away, looks, puffs himself up as BIG as he can, and starts "Marching" over toward the Dove with every pore of his body exudeing ritcheous indignation!

This was so cute! It really impressed me that he could DO that and make it so dramatic..! Anyway, Dove stops, looks at him, stands there transfixed as he MARCHES over, then at the last second takes off...Lol...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ...little one was like four feet away, looks, puffs himself up as BIG as he can, and starts "Marching" over toward the Dove with every pore of his body exudeing ritcheous indignation!
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Don't you love it when they get so full of themself?!  Good to see your little resuce feeling well enough to take charge of an entire bed!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cute, Phil, little Squeak-a-Bug is learning how to stick up for his rights  
Sounds like things are going very well, and he's getting the grand tour to meet the rest of the crew. Looks like he's feeling quite at home.  

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> At one point something spooked the Wild-Feral Flock and they all took off in an explosion of Wings and dust and so on, *and he stood there trembleing a moment, then ran over to me where I scooped him up *and held him against my chest where we looked "up" and looked around and silently tried to find or figure out what all the fuss was about, till we gave up, and the others returned and everyone was happily grazing again...where he of course joined them for a little while longer till we went back in.



Awww, Poor Squeakabug, lol. I could just picture him left there alone after the tornado of wings and debris literally left him in the dust, lol Least he had the good sense to go running to you and that is very sweet

Glad to hear he's doing so well Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Actually Brad, no one ever goes onto the Bed exept the Doves and they only do it when I hit-the-hay finally and they sleep next to the pillow or on the pillow next to my head.

So, it is a good place for a youngster by Day, since no one will bother them there, unless it is to contend for "Seeds" anyway.

But, what I also saw, was at one point, four free rove adult Pigeons and Squeak-a-Bug, and one of the Doves, all laying around on the bed like Row-Boats-on-shore. And none of these adults ever do that, but I guess they saw HIM doing that and then they felt like it too...so, that was nice to see, and no one was pestering the little one...everyone the image of peace and domestic tranquility...

So, he spent most of the day there, then he remembered he can fly now, sort-of-fly anyway, and he got into his explore and trying his Wings modes and did some of that, and, after a nice Crop filling self-feed round 
of ( yes, 'more') Seeds, is now sleeping in a nook in a bookshelf here in the office, hidden from view completely, that he got to on his own, where no one but me knows where he is...( and I only saw him IN there by accident, and of course when I saw him he wiggled and nodded like a Puppy and was squeaking his "Yes! I am 'here'!)

What a sweetie...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your a sweetie too Phil. None of us will tell where Squeak-a-bug's hiding place is.

Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ...all laying around on the bed like Row-Boats-on-shore.
> Phil
> Las Vegas


My birds will sometimes do this is after a bath and it is one of my favorite sights.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mine too - that is a great way to describe them!


----------

